# Uber to axe Black, 'merge' with Select?



## djsflynn (May 16, 2016)

Hi all. I've heard some drivers say that Uber is planning to axe its Black HC-plated service and lum,p HC cars into the cheaper Select service. Apparently this is because the NSW RTA will stop issuing HC plates soon (end of 2019) and some HC drivers are already handing back their plates to go with cheaper 'standard' plates. Has anyone here head anything similar?


----------

